# مين يقدر يساعدنى؟



## tonyturboman (30 يوليو 2010)

اريد ان تكون الأسطوانة ( cd ) لا يمكن نسخها او تنزيلها على الكمبيوتر
ماذا افعل ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## maramero (30 يوليو 2010)

http://www.mohraeel.com/vb/showthread.php?p=75#post75​


----------



## tonyturboman (30 يوليو 2010)

الاخت maramero
شكرا لتعبك ولكن هذا اللينك يفتح لى صفحة بها رسالة انى غير مشترك

رسالة إداريةأنت لم تسجل الدخول بعد أو أنك لا تملك صلاحية لدخول لهذه الصفحة.​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

*خطوات حماية السيدي من النسخ​ 
هذه الخطوات مضمونه 100%
بعد هذه العملية لا تستطيع النسخ من سيدي الى سيدي أو من السيدي الى الهارديسك فالحماية 100%​ 
الشرح:​ 
أولا تحميل البرنامج:​ 
http://www.damasgate.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=30628&d=1234123001
نفك ضغط الملف في فولدر على C



 
نضغط مرتين على sd251


 


 

ينتج عندنا ملف الحماية


 
نستخدم برنامج النيرو لنسخ البرامج التي لدينا


 
ثم ننسخ برنامج الحماية مع البرامج
وبذلك يكون السيدي محمي من النسخ 100%


 
الخطوات 
اتبع الصور


 


 


 


 


 


 
محاولة نسخ السيدي


 
الطريقة سهله للغايه​ 
كل ما عليك هو ان تضع ملفات (الحمايه طبعا ) مع ملف البرنامج​ 

وتنسخ البرنامج ببرنامج النيرو بعد ذلك حاول ان تنسخ السيدي فستجد السيدي محمي​ 

لا بد ان تضع مع البرامج ملف sd251 والملف sheep3 مع بعض في نفس فولدر البرامج .​ 
أنتهى
المصدر​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

*لو الطريقه دي مش عرفتي تعمليها


عندك طريقه تانيه في المصدر 

​*


----------



## tonyturboman (31 يوليو 2010)

الاخ mikel coco

يا ترى ممكن اشكرك ازاى ؟؟

شكرا جزيلا لأهتمامك و تعبك


----------



## holiness (1 أغسطس 2010)

اغلب برامج النسخ فيها خاصية القفل 
واشهرهم نيرو


----------



## maramero (1 أغسطس 2010)

*مرسي كتيرالاخ mikel cocoلنقلك للطريقة
حيث لم استطيع رفعها بالصور 
اريد ان اقول شئ بالنسبة لموضوع حماية السي دي
مهما حاولت استاذ tonyturboman
 فستجد دائما من يستطيع فك الحماية و اكبر مثال
شركة مايكروسوفت المعظمية ان لم يكن الجميع لديه نسخ من برامجها و حتي نسخ الوندوز
لقد سمعت انه بالامكان برنامج النيرو ان تجعل السي دي for read only
تستغرق فترة طويلة في حرق السي دي
لكن لا ادري ما هو الoption بالضبط

سلام*​


----------



## tonyturboman (7 أغسطس 2010)

holiness قال:


> اغلب برامج النسخ فيها خاصية القفل
> واشهرهم نيرو


 شكرا للأهتمام والرد


----------



## tonyturboman (7 أغسطس 2010)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي كتيرالاخ mikel cocoلنقلك للطريقة*
> 
> *حيث لم استطيع رفعها بالصور *
> *اريد ان اقول شئ بالنسبة لموضوع حماية السي دي*
> ...


 شكرا لاهتمامك


----------

